# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  My Photography

## Adam

Not really been into photography that long, it's kind of a new hobby for me so the pictures are not too great - But I like to think I might get better over time. I have a Canon 300d camera with a 55m and a 70-300mm lens. Anyway, thoughts or comments welcome  :smiley: 

These 3 were taken last year on my small 55mm lens so not the greatest quality:







These ones were more recent with my 70-300mm lens:














 :Cool:

----------


## Adam

More:









 :smiley:

----------


## tyrantt23

Awesome photos man! Keep it up!
I really loved the first one with the water drop, the ones of the pier, and especially the one with the dog!

----------


## Moonbeam

Very nice.  I like them all.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nice work, man.  ::goodjob2:: 
I love the doggie door pic. Haha.

----------


## Twoshadows

Wonderful pictures!

I like the water pictures.

What was reflected in the droplet in the third water picture (I have always liked refelction pictures.)?

And those protraits of the children are absolutely beautiful. You captured their expressions perfectly.

You are a wonderful photographer. I hope you keep posting more.

----------


## Adam

The reflection is from the tiles on the wall behind the water, was really happy with those picures. Although they were with an old lens, so might try again with my new one.

The children are twins, my little brother and sister, taken last weekend. Just told them to go out and plan and too pictures of them without them knowing, which always gives you the best results for a natural innocent look.

Will post more as I take them, thank you for your kind words  :smiley:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

My favourite of the water drop ones is the third, just because of that singular drop that reflects the floor.  The other two are also cool cause they look like ice.   ::D: 

The pier and the flower are some of the other ones I really liked.  

All of them are good, but those particular stood out for me.  Good job man.

----------


## Burns

Great photos! You sure have a knack for photography - keep it up!  ::goodjob2:: 

I especially like the dog one and the ones of the kids. Very nice.

----------


## Twoshadows

You have darling siblings. You did a great job sneaking those pictures. 

And that's cool how the tile reflected so perfectly.

I do also like the pier pictures. Makes me miss the ocean.

Hope to see more soon.

----------


## Adam

Why have the IMG tags been removed?

----------


## tyrantt23

> Why have the IMG tags been removed?



What do you mean? I can still see the pics if that's what you mean...

----------


## Adam

Don't worry, I removed Avatars, Signatures and pictures in the options so I can browse the forum at work easier without them seeing, so thats why I get links rather than pics lol

----------


## .:Rob:.

Those are good, I like the one with the dog best, all of the water ones are pretty cool too.

----------


## Adam

Some Austria pics for Mes:

----------


## Clairity

They're all so.. vivid. Great work!
.

----------


## Q-Melk

Great pics. Seems like you're practising photographing a lot  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Those pictures of Austria are beautiful. I love snow covered mountains.

I was actually in Austria once.....in Vienna......for an hour.  Does it still count if I never left the plane.....? :p

----------


## Adam

Some more from this weekend  :smiley:

----------


## xxloveht

How did you do the border around the photos that you took with your 70-300mm lens? And the water photos are absolutely amazing. I never really understood how to do those.

----------


## Lord Toaster

First set are excellent. The ones from Austria are not so interesting, bar the first one and the last few. The last lot you posted are great as well

Nice work

Toast

----------


## Adam

Thank you for your comments. 

xxloveht - The boarder is done in Photoshop. Selecting the whole picture and then goto edit > Stroke and set the boarder size and colour

----------


## Adam

Toaster - The Austria ones were done with a crappy little digital camera, were only posted for someone here who was Austria  :smiley:

----------


## wasup

Some really nice photos there.  A suggestion I have is to crop like, the edges of the bottle or the lids and stuff of where the water is that is making the water droplet splash.  It looks a little tacky with that part.  The first one is really nice, but I think you could crop off the bottom.  I like how it's nicely focused on the droplet.

----------


## damnpamn

> The reflection is from the tiles on the wall behind the water, was really happy with those picures. Although they were with an old lens, so might try again with my new one.
> 
> The children are twins, my little brother and sister, taken last weekend. Just told them to go out and plan and too pictures of them without them knowing, which always gives you the best results for a natural innocent look.
> 
> Will post more as I take them, thank you for your kind words



Hi, I really liked your pictures.  I wish I could take good pictures but we all can't be gifted at everything.  Anyway have a good day.  damnpamn

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Toaster - The Austria ones were done with a crappy little digital camera, were only posted for someone here who was Austria



Cool I missed that. That means they're all good  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Cricket!!! Ohhhh I want to see a cricket game.  :Sad: 

That and gaelic football.

----------


## Adam

> Hi, I really liked your pictures. I wish I could take good pictures but we all can't be gifted at everything. Anyway have a good day. damnpamn



Thanks  :smiley:  But its more the camera/lens that makes the picture good. All I did was point and shoot lol - Thanks anyway  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

> Cricket!!! Ohhhh I want to see a cricket game. 
> 
> That and gaelic football.



Well maybe one day you will get to see a game live  :wink2: 

:p x

----------


## Adam

Couple more from today:









 :Cool:

----------


## RooJ

Some really nice pictures... I love those of the Austrian mountains, amazingly fresh.. and that horror movie tree is just freaky  :smiley: ,

Hows your camera for night shots? City night shots for instance.

----------


## Adam

I have not tried too many night shots at the moment as I need to get a tripod for these as I don't have a steady enough hand. I'm sure it will be good though  :smiley:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Very cool. I love the little duck house.  ::D:

----------


## Adam

At last someone knows it is a duck house lol - Everyone else has asked me what a bird house is doing in the water lol.

----------


## luv2dream

great! I absolutely LOVE the picture with the seagull (not the one by itself but with the people in the background, although i still like that one too) The snowboarding ones were kinda rough, but they were still really good for snowboarding photos. Those are usually really hard to take, (for me at least) and mine always look like crap! those kids were really cute too!  ::D:

----------


## luv2dream

> Thanks  But its more the camera/lens that makes the picture good. All I did was point and shoot lol - Thanks anyway



yeah, anyone can just point and shoot, but not everyone can come out with a great looking pic! :p

----------


## Adam

Thanks  :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## Neruo

I like the keys. 

Very... artsy ^_^  Wow, 'artsy' is actually a word according to my spelling checker.. it does mean something like 'art-full', right? Probably...

Either way: You get the point. : )

----------


## Roller

Crickeeetttttttt!!! haha 

Cricket would be a great way to practice your skills at capturing motion and action moments. 

Some photos there that I really like - the building one right near the start (you see the roof of some place and some windows.) I like it a lot, maybe beacuse that sort of angular symmetry appeals to me anyway. My other favourite is the straight-on symmetrical shot of the burnt out kiosk/pier/whatever it is in black and white. Keep up the good work!

----------


## Adam

> 



Just noticed the face in this picture on the bottom right when showing my friend these yesterday!! How strange!! Can anyone else see it?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Haha that's cool!

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Nice photography there Adam, is there anything you don't do haha!  ::D:

----------


## Adam

> Nice photography there Adam, is there anything you don't do haha!



 ::lol::  Not that I can think of lol  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Here are a couple of pictures from my holiday to Frigiliana  ::D: 
















 :smiley:

----------


## Burns

Great photos, Adam  ::goodjob2::  I especially like the first one!

----------


## Adam

Thanks Burns  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I like the one with you in the green pants which makes me consider the manliness of my warddobe. :p

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

My brother is a photographer and after seeing all your work Adam i sometimes wonder if he is any good at his job. Anyways great photo's, i might even have that first one as my desktop background, very captivating  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

> I like the one with you in the green pants which makes me consider the manliness of my warddobe. :p



Hmmmm.. Not sure that is such a good thing :p hehe.





> My brother is a photographer and after seeing all your work Adam i sometimes wonder if he is any good at his job. Anyways great photo's, i might even have that first one as my desktop background, very captivating



Thanks mate, thats very kind of you to say so  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

OKay, so just been to the beach, hope you like  ::D: 


















 ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Ooooooooh  ::D:  Very pretty... and romantic!!

----------


## Adam

Thanks Mes  ::D: 

Hope you liked your special pic  ::D:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Now those are some nice shots Adam, keep them up mate  :boogie:

----------


## Adam

Thanks Seeker  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Oooh Adam! I absolutely LOVE the last one and the 3rd to last one you posted!! Fantastic!!

----------


## Adam

Thanks Meghan, I love the 3rd to last one the most  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Stop drinking so much and take more pictures!  :tongue2:

----------


## Adam

Sorry  :Sad:

----------


## acctgirl69

ABSOLUTELY BREATHTAKING.  I have no natural ability in photography although I have an immense respect for it.  Keep posting! ::bowdown::

----------


## Adam

WOW thanks for your comments  ::D:

----------


## bro

You've really developed a great skill man, keep it up, some of them really are spectacular.

----------


## Adam

Thanks mate, If it is a clear night tonight I am going to try get out and take some more  ::D:

----------


## Xox

Wow, Adam, I really like the pics you take. You should definetely take more. I love all the locations, you must travel a lot. My favorite one is the one with the pebbles from the beach.  :smiley:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Adam, post some more pictures, i really liked your photography and i think its about time you posted some more  :smiley:  Don't let such a good thread go to waste *pressures Adam* and post some more!

----------


## Adam

I have not taken many recently, if I feel any better later today I will get out and get some more  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Okay, so I have been feeling a little sorry for myself these past couple of days. Things get to me sometimes, and well, the only way to cure this is to get out there and face the music.

Well today I thought I would drag my sorry ass down to the local lake, there was not really too much to photograph, and I am disappointed with these pictures, but thought I would post them anyway, by no means my best, but still, they made me a little happier. Its nice to sometimes just get out there and reflect on life, and no matter how bad things seem, for me being out there always seems to make me have a slightly brighter outlook on things.

Anyway enough of my sob story..

Hope you like.












After being at the lake, I thought I would chase the sunset, it was awesome tonight, really did look like it was burning the sky  ::D: 

















Some random run down building on the way home, I don't know why but it looked really nice, like arty.. Anyway here they are  ::D: 






 :smiley:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

This is my third attempt at writing a reply since i kept hitting backspace instead of enter and it took me back a page.

Listen mate, we sometimes don't get good days, but screw that because your photos are awesome in my eyes. I love the sunset ones, they are really captivating, i remember when i tried to take a picture of a sunset and by the time i'd turn my camera on it had already gone  :Sad:  But still they are very good, i agree with you on that random building, it looks cool, but it has a very scary feel to it.

Seriously though, don't get yourself down, these pictures are great, i like them alot, and its even better to know that this thread isn't dead, chin up and keep posting them when you have chance  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Thanks for your comments  :smiley:

----------


## Ivy

> Some more from this weekend




AAAAHHH this one has to be my favorite so far  ::flyaway::

----------


## bro

My lord Adam...you've really got some good shots here...keep snapping away. I like the spooky old industrial buidling one, black and white goes perfect with it. Very very nice..yet again. Show me more. (That sounds strange now that I look more carefully).

----------


## Adam

Okay went out down to the beach tonight to get some fresh air and have a think, I love to just walk along the seafront, so peaceful, and so relaxing... Well I took my camera too, and pictures didn't really come out too great, but here are a couple anyway.  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I really like the shot on the bench, and the one after it! Your white balance seems very off. What did you have it on?

----------


## Adam

I used the AWB settings as not sure how to change it on my camera, through the lens it was centred though...

----------


## Adam

WOW just read up on WB settings, okay all this time I had my shutter speed on what I thought was right, rather than looking at the white balance through the lens and setting acordingly.... OMG!!!

Okay going to read more settings now lol  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Wow, white balance is very key Adam. Lol. It measures the temperature of the light that your camera reads when taking the picture, which determines the color of the photo... if you're taking a picture outside in Sunlight and you're white balance is on Flourecent, then it'll have a rather blue cast over the entire image. Its actually really interesting. I don't know if I still have my notes on it from class... I should take a look later. When I take pictures outside at night, and I don't use my flash, I usually keep my white balance on Shade or Cloudy. I take a few test shots using each setting and see which comes out better.

----------


## Adam

OKay managed to get out tonight for some random picture taking! I think I am getting hang of this white balance thing, here are some of the results, not sure what I think of them really - still undecided if I like them or not...

----------


## Xox

Oh my!  ::o: 
I love the third and sixth ones!

As Im sure I've said before, you have great talent. I would love to see more.  :Happy:

----------


## Adam

Thanks X0x - I am dissapointed with 3 though because at the last minute the camera focused on the rocks below, rather than the moon - and it was a cloudy night so had a small window of time to capture that shot. But dissapointed  :Sad: 

I love the others though, my favorite is 4 I think.

Thanks for the reply  :smiley:

----------


## Marvo

I can't say I like those. They lack focus, and those lights are butt-ugly.

----------


## thegnome54

Number four is my favorite, as well - and it definitely doesn't lack focus, though I could see how you might say that of a few of the others.  #4 seems to have some meaning to it, though it's hard to identify  :tongue2:  

I like it  ::D:

----------


## Marvo

They could be more focused in my opinion. Some of them look like typical drive-by pictures, put in a nice frame.

----------


## Oros

Love the "footpath closed" one =)

----------


## kornwithakay

Nice pictures, you might want to try this site:


www.deviantart.com 

my profile is here: http://kornwithakay.deviantart.com/

----------


## elle.

very nice i love the water drops! makes me thirsty! good job and keep it up!! :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Hey thanks  :smiley:

----------


## lizmunchausen

i love photography too. some of yours are really good. there were a few of the beach i liked especially

----------


## lizmunchausen

heres some i took

----------


## Adam

Sorry I missed this, what camera do you use?

----------


## Adam

Managed to get out yesterday, not really happy with these, my pictures seem so bland! And lacking creativity.... Hmmm What can I do to make them actually look like they are worth looking at?

This is Brighton beach yesterday evening.







 ::?:

----------


## Adam

Been ages since I have done any photography! Anyway, the sun came out today for the first time in AGES! So went for a walk and got some photo's. These have been edited in Photoshop too (incase that was not clear enough lol)  :smiley:

----------


## tyrantt23

Nice pictures Adam. The girl is very photogenic... she looked great in all arrays of emotions, from serious to happy.

Loved the pictures, and the girl is hella cute.  ::D:

----------


## wasup

hawt girl indeed

----------


## KeavyODonagh

> OKay managed to get out tonight for some random picture taking! I think I am getting hang of this white balance thing, here are some of the results, not sure what I think of them really - still undecided if I like them or not...



I dont know why, but looking at this picture gave me a daysavoo...








> Been ages since I have done any photography! Anyway, the sun came out today for the first time in AGES! So went for a walk and got some photo's. These have been edited in Photoshop too (incase that was not clear enough lol)



Really love the editing on this one. looks very nice.




Overall, i love your work. gArgh! you make me so jealous! lol

----------


## Adam

Hey thanks for the comments  ::D:

----------


## Man of Steel

Great work, Adam! I love the pics of the girl, and not just for the obvious reason.  ::smitten:: 

In your other pictures, I think part of why you aren't satisfied with them is the depth of field. Especially in that second shot of Brighton Beach in the morning, you could use a greater DOF. Try shooting those types of shots at a higher aperture number (smaller aperture) and slower shutter speed. Just set your camera to aperture priority mode. Maybe f/11 or so would do. You'll have to experiment with it until you get the shots you want. 

I can't wait until I get my Nikon D40...

----------


## Adam

My brother has a D40x he got it for his birthday, he is just getting used to it now.  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Steel

> My brother has a D40x he got it for his birthday, he is just getting used to it now.



I've already downloaded the manual for it, played around with it at the store, figured out which additional lenses I need, what bag I want, and taught myself quite a bit about using a DSLR. And I won't be able to afford it for probably another month. I guess that'll give me time to teach myself better composition.  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Yeah I have not really used my camera - had it for a year and only been out a few times! Just seems there is always too much else going on!!

When you get it make sure you get some pictures up  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Steel

> Yeah I have not really used my camera - had it for a year and only been out a few times! Just seems there is always too much else going on!!
> 
> When you get it make sure you get some pictures up



Don't worry, I'll probably break the forum with all the pics I'll be posting.  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Been a very long time coming, but a few pictures to update you with from recent trips to Europe and a few around UK, will do a new post for each place  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Brighton, Valentines Day.














 :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Bratislava, February 2009.























 :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Vienna, February 2009.















 :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Prague, February 2009.































 :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Some HDR Images.







 :smiley:

----------


## Xox

Wow! I'm glad you put some new pictures up, some great sights you have there.  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Thanks Xox - I had a great time away, and took millions of pictures so these are only a small selection!  ::D:

----------


## hellohihello

England looks awesome.

----------

